
Whatsapp hits one billion users - aritraghosh007
https://blog.whatsapp.com/616/One-billion
======
xufi
I wonder when WhatsApp will be finally morphed with FB Messenger. I figured it
would be about now or soon since it's been growing expoentially

------
jlg23
accounts != users

